# Cycling



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

Before I ask, I did read as much as I could find on cycling on the forums. 
My question is, what kind of ammonia can I add to the tank to speed things up and where do I get it? I read the cycling journal of the guy who did it in 14 days by adding ammonia. 
Next, are there a couple types of seaweed or other saltwater plant I can put in my tank while the cycle is going?
Last, are there any fish or inverts I can add to the tank while the cycle is going that wont get stressed out by the ammonia or nitrites?
Thanks for your help and by the way this forum is very informative and has proved very helpful to this Noob.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi and WELCOME to FF! A pure ammonia source from the supermarket works wonders for cycling without fish. Unfortunately I don't have a brand name for it. But I am way to lazy to take the time to add ammonia every day (9 tanks now = lots of maintenance)... I like the shrimp method, what you do is buy a raw shrimp from the super market and let it rot in the tank. I've seen tanks cycle as quick as 3 weeks... There isn't much you can put as far as fish/inverts is concerned while the cycle is going if you want a 100% survival rate water quality wise (although some hermits are toopers as well as some kinds of fish I still wouldn't recomend it). How big is your tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Be sure to purchase ammonia without dyes or perfumes. You should be ok.


----------



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, I went and bought some today from Safeway. Though now that I look at it I'm not sure I got the right kind. It says "sudsy all purpose cleaner". The ingredients read "ammonium hydroxide", "surfacant", "opacifier", "clarifying agent."

Oh, and it is a 30 gallon tank. It just has LFS gravel in it, a power head, a filter and a heater. I want to make sure I can take care of one this size and enjoy it like I think I will before I go all out.


----------



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok I got some generic brand ammonia. This bottle doesnt foam up when I shake it. I will try the cycle kickstart and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You're going to have algae in a new tank no matter what you do, so don't worry about it. The alage will die off once it's used up the extra nutrients available in a new tank. When you wipe it up, make sure you remove it from the tank instead of just knocking it off the places you wipe, so as to keep it from refertilizing itself.

As for your live sand depth, it depends on whether you have a plenum. If you have a plenum, that is, a space under the sand typically made using undergravel filter plates or eggcrate & screen, then you want your sand shallow, at around 1-1.5 inches deep. This maximizes efficiency in nitrification/denitrification. If you do not have a plenum, that is, the sand is sitting directly on the bottom glass, then make it deeper, 3-6 inches. People who use the DSB ( deep sand bed ) method typically use plain aragonite sand for the bulk of it and only top off with an inch of live sand, in order to cut costs.

Both methods work fine, although each has certain advantages over the other, and flaws as well.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi...I am a bit confused i just bought my first tank and have set it up but i was told from the LFS that it will be 1 week before i can add fish. So far i have added treated water and the filter is running in it, i thought this was all i had to do then after 1 week add fish. After reading posts on here it looks to me like it takes a lot longer than 1 week. What else have i to do?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a saltwater tank?

If you want to do a fishless cycle, then add some bacteria culture and some pure ammonia ( just a few drops ) every day to feed them until they grow enough to handle your tank's future fish.

I don't know if you can get "BioSpira" or "Stability" in Scotland yet, but these make things MUCH easier, with the former making your tank ready in one day, and the latter in a week.

If your tank is to be a reef tank, then one the water clears after adding the live sand and live rock, your tank is ready for it's first fish.

Another method is to take about 3 cooked green peas and a boiled shrimp and put them in your tank to rot. let them rot completely, and test the water to track the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate cycle, and when the ammoina and nitrite are gone, clean up a bit and change 1/3 of the water, let it run a day, and add your first fish.

Finally, of course, you can just add your first fish right now and be very careful. Add only one fish every two weeks for good results.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Sorry ...ok my mistake. Its not a saltwater tank, just freshwater.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

samething applies to freshwater.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ok...I am going to the fish shop tomorrow to ask about a good hardy fish to cycle the tank. I have had it running for 5 days now so is it ok to add 1 fish now? The fish i am looking to put in it are green spotted puffer fish and maybe the hammerhead sharks (im going to quiz the size of these at adults). Would it be right to add the shark first before the puffer?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

green spotted puffers are brackish fish... I'm not sure what the hammerhead shark would be except maybe an irridecent... irridecents shouldn't be in normal tanks (only ones over 500 gallons) as they get 52 inches... not sure if it is one or not but get the scientific name if you can.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Im going to quiz the bloke in the shop, ive managed to find an aquarium shop that isnt a big chain and i kinda prefer that better. He has the puffer and the sharks in the same tank..oscars too. I did ask him and he told me they were freshwater but i am getting the feeling that some assistants arnt that clued up. I did ask about the size of the sharks at full size and he said 6" - 7" at most. It sucks when you beleive that asking someone in the shop is the right thing to do but i have had a lot of wrong answers from some already. Ok i will check this out some more...thankyou.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

always take the lfs's answers with a grain of salt... they are, of coarse, trying to sell you something.  The sharks he is probably refering to is the Irridecent sharks which get more like 52 inches... here is a pic of one http://www.care4fish.com/pangasiuscatfish.html or he could have balas in there. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1177
don't get me wrong... green spotted puffers can be kept in freshwater for a while... but anything constant and their immune system will go haywire... don't believe me that they are brackish? here is a source that says they are
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-****.htm


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I found out the name of the fish but instead of hogging up your post i have posted it in "need name of fish" thanx.


----------

